# A little St Patricks day fun!!



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi folks I put together a few cartoons starring you guys the members of ABN.

 First up a little movie starring Penndigger as Mayor Tom Flatley. forum member Julie towhwead,Judge Judy Sheindlin Rosie O'Donnell and Olivia Newton John.A vast spectrum of the celebrity world is covered.Tom does a great job in this as he is quite a flexible guy. Turn it up!!!!
    http://www.jibjab.com/add_ecard_message/262585591


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Next up a movie starring mostly members of this forum.The title of the flick is Beer beer beer,Starring Fireman Jack,Rick,Penndigger,Cyberdigger  and Eric Cowseatmaize  Enjoy!!   http://www.jibjab.com/add_ecard_message/262586059  The funny part is fireman Jack looks like...................Fireman Jack, he is not out of place!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Red Matthews as a break dancing Leprechaun.  http://www.jibjab.com/add_ecard_message/262585730


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2012)

Steve...Links not working...takes us to a "get started" page?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2012)

I clicked on it and it just takes me to the main site.  Feel free to put me in one!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a good one. http://www.jibjab.com/view/12vI1Aj4CVw5eSTT    German dancing Starring Rick, Penndigger Epackage Julie Towhead and special Guest J-Low


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Ill work on it bare with me.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Try this one. http://www.jibjab.com/view/12vI1Aj4CVw5eSTT


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems direct links are failing left and right lately.. someone's changing something.. I noticed it yesterday when I linked a web page to an email and it did the same thing, went to the home page instead of the topic.. I sense something is amiss...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Fixed I believe ,First up a little movie starring Penndigger as Mayor Tom Flatley. forum member Julie towhwead,Judge Judy Sheindlin Rosie O'Donnell and Olivia Newton John.A vast spectrum of the celebrity world is covered.Tom does a great job in this as he is quite a flexible guy. Turn it up!!!!
 http://www.jibjab.com/view/F7nPONXItgVl2lCn


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Red post a good picture of yourself here.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Any luck yet ? If it continues to fail just copy and paste the link and open it a new window.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.jibjab.com/view/F7nPONXItgVl2lCn Is this one workin now !! Somebody let me know please.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello can anbody hear meeeeeeeeeeeeee......  is this one working now !!  http://www.jibjab.com/view/12vI1Aj4CVw5eSTT    German dancing Starring Rick, Penndigger Epackage Julie Towhead and special Guest J-Low


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2012)

I see German and Irish so far.. they're a go Steve..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank god I didn't ask anyone to dial 911 on my behalf Ida bled to death by now!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Next up a movie starring mostly members of this forum.The title of the flick is Beer beer beer,Starring Fireman Jack,Rick,Penndigger,Cyberdigger and Eric Cowseatmaize Enjoy!! http://www.jibjab.com/view/mPPrNGx0qSALGHtr?mt=1 The funny part is fireman Jack looks like...................Fireman Jack, he is not out of place!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Send me photos if you want to be in them just post them in this thread.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2012)

It's working, Steve.  Thanks.  I'll see if I can find something to use.  LOL!  I'm sure Tom will get a "kick" out of it!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

A little Russian dancing   http://www.jibjab.com/view/3f17vtLe3IShdSL2   Starring Tom Penndigger, sic Rick, President Barrack Obama, Judge Judy ,and Cher


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay, this is a pic of my glasses when they were new.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Charlie and Judge Judy this is a good one I think I posted this before.  http://www.jibjab.com/view/JIE5cuy9Q4rINr2N   Look at Judge Judys facial expression and the way her head moves[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Here you go Red   You guys all all friends right good, veryyyyyyyyyyy good ,you probably tease each other quite a bit I am sure.............Sorry Joe if you send me a picture I'll put you in the bed[]    http://www.jibjab.com/view/angbYmeZcfcGDW7I


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick and Barrack     http://www.jibjab.com/view/QWCNAd4N4kLX5Uo6


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2012)

Style-N-Steve


 http://www.jibjab.com/add_ecard_message/262588591   [8D]


 Steve you must be a member. Im not paying a buck a month  lol


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2012)

That's hilarious!  Peeing my pants.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Charlie and Rosie O'Donnell   http://www.jibjab.com/view/XiWRNvEPoGCHe6n3    this is hilarious Red


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

The Mod-erator squad SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOul Train......................... Chuck has little boobies and Eric is packin a little extra ..
 http://www.jibjab.com/view/DKW6jkoW9GzQ9HbP


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

This is an oldie but Goodie      http://www.jibjab.com/view/tQmwhmx6auIOCIzk   Shoot the wounded!!!!!! Those boys have a lovely set of coconuts!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Another Oldie   Eric Cowseatmaize and Cher http://www.jibjab.com/view/od8y81bTedld0ZCc


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Cyber hair makes him looks like one of the guys in ABBA  http://www.jibjab.com/view/8lpthpH3GLWzfE8c


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Chuck Im sorry you do look like a flamer with the outfit your wearing!! But its funny   http://www.jibjab.com/view/HSkulqXr9ri1EwNg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Chuck Im sorry you do look like a flamer with the outfit your wearing!! But its funny   http://www.jibjab.com/view/HSkulqXr9ri1EwNg


 
 Bhahahahahahahahah!!!  now thats funny chit  []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't know Epackage could dive!!!     http://www.jibjab.com/view/lhH2dpjNLhTz69XX


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Chuck does not look too happy havin to be the one to dance with Rosie!!! Is blood pressure looks a little high.   http://www.jibjab.com/view/fkqI24RruJCRZnII


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Red here you are as Cher ...............I cant use your hubby yet no picture?  So Rick filled in for him   http://www.jibjab.com/view/xA3UpaN6jlPo7USK?mt=1


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry Chuck.... actually its a good one.   http://www.jibjab.com/view/4H6XJyjZxE5B4LYU


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

A nice song from Epakage. Kinda uplifting  http://www.jibjab.com/view/Z1fzNp8fu4xIt09p


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Come on Joe send me a picture please[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll admit that they are all funny.  You need to search a little farther to find some more people's pictures.  I must now curse that Dick Wiener guy for taking my picture!!!  See what you did.  Probably encouraged Steve Swell to put me in the first one too?  LOL  Tricky Sick Rick!

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2012)

LoL...Okay...alright,...just a minute...[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a minute what?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Red Matthews and towhead Julie can really trip the light...  http://www.jibjab.com/view/TwetVP9LRZHFvXhe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2012)

I suppose this one's already compromising enough?? <Laughing> I had to crop it way down for general chat...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Just a minute what?


 

 Steve was asking for a pic of me Tom...


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 7, 2012)

I know, but why subject yourself voluntarily?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is an odd assortment of characters
 http://www.jibjab.com/view/iNtyrAnv5n2QAZx3?mt=1


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2012)

So far it's good natured fun... (I think) []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> I know, but why subject yourself voluntarily?


 


 Yea,...Lol,..I see what you mean...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok we have the bedroom straightened out. ......[] http://www.jibjab.com/view/2IjKG79pWJ3KWBw0


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 7, 2012)

See what you get Joe?  Looks like you put on a few pounds since I last saw ya.  LOL


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Alrighty then Conner ( wheela ) a proud moment Move over Eric Clapton   http://www.jibjab.com/view/8F914tckCUNklxgj


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Joe and Tom can cut the rug so can Redginger and Olvia Newton John    http://www.jibjab.com/view/87FT3InyQ4pKbgGU


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Red here you are as Cher ...............I cant use your hubby yet no picture?  So Rick filled in for him   http://www.jibjab.com/view/xA3UpaN6jlPo7USK?mt=1


 

 We got a good laugh out of this one and all of them!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Chuckeo and Juliieette   http://www.jibjab.com/view/73J6bN7Cp8GVRtTl


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

The speaker of the house and the President   http://www.jibjab.com/view/vvYxXRhH2afX4Gr9


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Last one folks my dog has to go out if dont let him I wont be laughing shortly......  http://www.jibjab.com/view/TMsUQk9eIs55gby6?mt=1


----------



## epackage (Mar 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> This is an oldie but Goodie      http://www.jibjab.com/view/tQmwhmx6auIOCIzk   Shoot the wounded!!!!!! Those boys have a lovely set of coconuts!!!


 Me and Chuckles at the Jersey Shore...Perfect


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Last one folks my dog has to go out if dont let him I wont be laughing shortly......  http://www.jibjab.com/view/TMsUQk9eIs55gby6?mt=1


 

 omg Steve,...That's just wrong on so many levels...[] []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah I used that on my family back at Christmas time !!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Here you Go Red !!  http://www.jibjab.com/view/LgFKnQPxlGtA9FRu


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

For the ladies click twice for it to play!!!   http://www.jibjab.com/view/LRiSZvsU9g1Uj5Wh


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 7, 2012)

Good night I hoped you all laughed. The site is a lot of fun.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> This is an oldie but Goodie      http://www.jibjab.com/view/tQmwhmx6auIOCIzk   Shoot the wounded!!!!!! Those boys have a lovely set of coconuts!!!


 

 Im glad I wasn't eating when I watched this one  lol[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Last one folks my dog has to go out if dont let him I wont be laughing shortly......  http://www.jibjab.com/view/TMsUQk9eIs55gby6?mt=1


 

 hahahah  Tom


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 8, 2012)

You and your freakin camera!

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Here you Go Red !!  http://www.jibjab.com/view/LgFKnQPxlGtA9FRu


 

 LOL!  I finally get to see Joe dancing.  We were laughing so hard at these last night!  The Christmas one was a little sick, but I could not stop laughing.  The one with, I think it was Wheelah? playing the guitar was one of my favorites!  ROFL!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> For the ladies click twice for it to play!!!   http://www.jibjab.com/view/LRiSZvsU9g1Uj5Wh


 

 LMAO!!!  I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.  Thanks for making all these videos, Steve!


----------



## towhead (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW...too cute!!!  Thx Steve - Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2012)

Steve and the BiBe

 http://www.jibjab.com/view/Zi5qwgwLx5sT1xQV


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 9, 2012)

Ricks a member now of JIB JAB I love it!!! and I hate the beeber!! A long day at work just got home.The New Jersey Pine arrrens were on fire 2 miles away from the job site I was working at In Manahawkin New Jersey.Driving home we saw the Aurora Borealis in the North Sky. A very pretty shade of light green.


----------



## epackage (Mar 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Ricks a member now of JIB JAB I love it!!! and I hate the beeber!! A long day at work just got home.The New Jersey Pine arrrens were on fire 2 miles away from the job site I was working at In Manahawkin New Jersey.Driving home we saw the Aurora Borealis in the North Sky. A very pretty shade of light green.


 My Aunt and Uncle are in Manahawkin and Connor's Grandmother is there too I think..I love it down there...


----------

